# how do i convince my boss to get rid of a cripple palamino mare...???



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think your boss should keep the crippled mare and get rid of the know-it-all, big mouthed employee.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can't _make_ people do anything, especially if they're the ones paying your salary.

You seem to believe you're the only person who understands horses in the area. You certainly don't seem to have any respect for the person paying you, and that's really ugly. I'd have fired you if you showed me that kind of attitude.

You have no right to overstep your boundaries and tell your employer to get rid of their horse. 

So _what_ if the mare is 'useless'? There are plenty of 'useless' horses out there being loved and cared for, because they mean more to their owners than just being an ATV with legs.

The mare has sentimental value to them, and you're merely an employee. If you don't want to work around or with the horse, find another job.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Couldn't you do some groundwork with the mare as well? Might improve her manners. If the other horses are that distracted by her when you're working them, their respect is with her and not you. Groundwork groundwork groundwork!

You can't make someone get rid of a loved one, no matter how naughty it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

In your other thread you said she'd only hurt herself last year? Honestly, it's not your call to get rid of that mare. If he wants to keep her, what do you care? You aren't paying the bills for her. If you can't gain a horses respect and get it to listen to you, you shouldn't be 'training' it. Tie the mare up where the geldings can't run back to her.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

... Most mares don't trample people.... 

As long as your butt is covered liability wise and the owner is aware of the danger its pretty much out of your hands. Put a sign at gate, like "staff only" or "I kick".

It sounds like none of those horses respect you. So maybe its not a problem with the horses, its a problem with your horsemanship skills!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

It's not your place to tell him what to do with his horses, he pays YOU. I'd suggest you quit complaining and grow up a little. The horse obviously means something to him, and you have no say in this. Don't like it? find another job. Although if you continue with this self-righteous attitude I'm not sure if anyone would hire you.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with the others you can not make anyone get rid of something they care about.. as long as the horse is being well cared for why do you honestly care. Grow some and get after her if shes being so aggressive, however not every horse has to be ridden they are perfectly happy to sit aroumd and if the owner can afford it then shut your mouth and either leave or suck it up. Sorry if its harsh but i think you are over stepping boundries that most would have fired you for already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

If someone ever told me to get rid of my old, crippled mare who does nothing but get fat and too sassy for her own good, I'd tell them to hit the road! You're not the one paying for the horse so IMO you have NO say. And you're right, your post does sound heartless but even more so that of an unexperienced horse person. One mare undermines you around the other horses? It's called respect and if that's happening, then you don't have respect in the first place. That's not the mares fault, it's yours. Perhaps you need to find another barn to work at.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think its quite rude of you to even try to have someone get rid of a horse that has sentimental value. Its not your place to say such a thing.

Even if you dont agree, you must respect his reasons. Thats called being a mature adult. 

You dont own the property. You dont own the horses. So id mind my own business before you cross a line that you cant get back over...and wind up unemployed. If you were employeed by me and told me such a thing, your butt would be kicked to the curb that second.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow. Just wow. Youre right, that WAS heartless.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Hancokblue said:


> she's run me over a few times and nearly had her hind legs in the middle of my back once or twice..


Honestly - I don't see how this is possible if she is so crippled?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

She's not your horse, and therefore its not your job to "get rid of the crippled mare.." Honestly, you should be taking it to your advantage she distracts the geldings, it shows you what you need to work on with the geldings. And it also shows that you aren't "training" them if they act up around her. Are you supposed to be training the mare? If you are, you are doing a fantastic job, since she runs you over and kicks you.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Coz heaven forbid anybody ever keep a horse who isn't 'useful'! 

Ugh! Sounds to me like the issues lie with you, not the 'useless crippled' mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a crippled mare. Sometimes she tries to bully me because she doesn't get handled much so I remind her that I'm in charge. Sometimes the boys behave like boys because she's a sexy little thang but the boys have been taught manners and they know how to behave for their handler/rider...

Maybe you should get some help from a professional trainer so that you can handle these horses?

As for the mare. If your boss is owns her and pays for her keep and cares for her, then what business is it of yours...


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

poor mare, i think you should be gone and he should find new help around the place. you say she cant keep weight on but yet shes fat? my trainer has two yearlings taht cant be ridden that are crippled and he keeps them around with the other horses yet he doesnt complain. if his wife and daughter love this mare i dont think shes going anywhere but you might.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

To some people are horse just isn't a "horse" , it's a best friend , a child , a member of the family ! I don't care if my horses came up lame , I would keep them no matter what and I would be damned if someone told me to get rid of them ! When you have a passion for horses you just don't see them has something to do ! Ugh , I hope he puts you in your place !


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Soooooo ... welcome to the forum! We are an opinionated bunch, aren't we??

I do agree with the rest, but wanted to add:

It doesn't really sound like you are in this for the horses, or for the people. So that makes it sound like you are only in this for YOU.

If you've been there for as long as you say, and you are still this unhappy and frustrated, get out. If these folks are paying you and you are not able to properly work with these horses, get out.

You've been there long enough that you MUST be getting SOMETHING out of it ....


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

You other thread by the way is almost as good as this one ! I really don't think you know what you are doing or what respect is !


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

How did some one that seems to have such little knowlage on how to handel a horse, get a job like that?

Seriously, why can't you control the other horses? If you can't handle a gelding with the hots for a mare, I hope you never get any where near a stud.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey, no fun. I can't even chime in much on this one, everyone else has said everything...
I love your attitude towards your boss, the snarky comment about him living in times square and then coming there and playing tourist. Sounds like you have an issue with his financial status and since you think you are so much above him in knowledge, he should bow down to you...
grow up and accept your boundries. If you are being paid to be with the horses, then deal with it or quit. I am sure there are plenty of others more than happy to take your job with a much better attitude.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

It kinda sounds like she lucked into a job taking care of and "training" someones horses and they aren't experienced enough to know they aren't getting their money's worth ... ?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I am absolutely _stunned_ by this post. Do you really feel it's within your rights to force your employer to sell her horse? If you can't keep the attention of the horse you're working with, don't blame it on the mare, find a new job. From the sound of it, she has been exceedingly generous to keep you on board as paid staff.

I also have to respond to your comment about feeling your evaluation of the horse's lameness is superior to the vet's. Most leg lameness is in the lower leg and hoof, so when it looks to you like it's in the shoulder, the vet is probably right. An injury to the cannon will make the shoulder look off.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Were I you, I'd get my act together and _beg_ someone to get rid of your posting. Ripping apart the way the man paying you chooses to run his business on a public forum? Pretty dumb, if you ask me. This might not be Facebook, but its a pretty popular site.

I'm not truly against people having a better idea of how to do something.. That's how better products and business come about, but I'd keep those feelings to myself until I could afford to find myself without a job, or better yet, had the collateral to start my own business.

As to the matter of the "useless crippled mare," who are you to determine that? I've been told many times that its "time to ship my old Paint gelding out," as he's just a big pasture ornament now.. But I would never consider getting rid of him.. Were I in a position to only feed one horse instead of four, he'd be the one I wouldn't try and find a new home for. If he's taking care of this mare, be that by doing so himself or _paying_ someone else (you, of all people) to, then you should just zip those lips and get to work.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

People like you amaze me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I completely agree with everyone on here. Also, how would you feel if your boss posted something on here saying how much they wanted to get rid of you? I wouldn't be surprised if that happens now.
You should pull your act together, because you are lucky you still have the job after this. Maybe someone here knows your boss? Maybe they told them about this? You wouldn't be able to know unless your boss or someone else told you....
Not smart


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> People like you amaze me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And not in a good way..... :evil:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I am absolutely _stunned_ by this post. Do you really feel it's within your rights to force your employer to sell her horse? If you can't keep the attention of the horse you're working with, don't blame it on the mare, find a new job. From the sound of it, she has been exceedingly generous to keep you on board as paid staff.
> 
> I also have to respond to your comment about feeling your evaluation of the horse's lameness is superior to the vet's. Most leg lameness is in the lower leg and hoof, so when it looks to you like it's in the shoulder, the vet is probably right. An injury to the cannon will make the shoulder look off.


 Completely forgot this was a male we were talking about, pretend all the "her"s are "him"s ;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I think your boss should keep the crippled mare and get rid of the know-it-all, big mouthed employee.


AMEN! I so agree and would tell you straight to your face to STFU it's my horse, learn some horsemanship skills.


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

HOLY SMOKE!! That my friends it what is commonly called a B$%&H Slap...lol you all really worked him over. makes me want to run and hide in the corner. But yeah gotta agree, not an employees place to convince the owner to get rid of the horse, it is however his job to completely inform his employer as to the ruckus she is causing.... and if asked to advise what to do... otherwise tug on your tighty whiteys and cowboy up....


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> And not in a good way..... :evil:


Exactly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

my gelding gets stiff when ridding to much so hes pretty much in the pasture all year around. he wont ever leave my property and if anyone would say that i should get rid of him they would never come near my property again. he tought me to ride and ive owned him for 5 years. he gets Cyro done when ever he needs it, Supplements, and anything else he needs even though he gets ridding probley 10 times a year. hes family.


----------



## MissKatie (Jul 17, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Soooooo ... welcome to the forum! We are an opinionated bunch, aren't we??


Haha definitely an opinionated bunch.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

In your first thread, I responded that you needed to find a new job. I still have that opinion, but now have something to add.

You need to find another line of work. Away from horses.

Sad truth is, from these two threads? You don't have the feel, knowledge, or experience to work with horses, possibly any animals.

If, in 5 years, these horses are all so bad? I would imagine it has as much to do with you, as it does with anyone else.

And you do KNOW where that crippled mare will end up don't you?

I too, have a crippled horse, that I have had since '99/00. Before he would go anywhere, I would have him PTS. 

I don't know how old you are, and it may be that you are putting on airs above yourself too, and aren't responsible for the care of anything but maybe the grass or dishes? Your spelling and phrasing makes me think you aren't very old however.

There are plenty of talented, kind horsemen and women out there, that would take your job and do much better at it too.

Burger King is always hiring, McDonald's too, but a word of advice? They really don't care what you think either, so might be good idea to keep that lip zipped.

Could also be you are just a troll?


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Palomine said:


> Could also be you are just a troll?


I would prefer that to be the case. I wouldn't let someone this incompetent within 100 feet of my horse...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Reno Bay said:


> I would prefer that to be the case. I wouldn't let someone this incompetent within 100 feet of my horse...



You're being too generous. If they got within a mile of mine, I'd be flailing my dressage whip around like a drunken howler monkey!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

You must have some darn good eyesight then Speed XD


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm (Mar 10, 2012)

I wonder if your feelings for "useless" things carries over to your relationships with humans. We humans have the ability to tell you to go take a hike. No human, or animal is useless. They are living, breathing creatures made by God; and some are broken. Here's a quote I like: Even something that appears broken, in the hand of a master artist, can still be made into something more beautiful than the original" And God even loves you. I agree with the folks here, find another job. You have no compassio to speak of!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just because a horse is worthless to you doesnt mean its worthless to everyone or anyone else.... Me... you might say im stupid (frankly i dont care, seeing your attitude) but i am guilty of loving and CARING for what would be a "crippled" "useless" mare in your eyes..... That mare I CARE and LOVE, you will find under my horses - shes the chestnut- Yes she cant be ridden, yes she looses foals, yes she can never be anything but a companion horse - guess what? I dont give a manure... shes my best friend and she has feelings too.... 

What your boss does with HIS horse - is up to him...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't even know where to start. I think it's all been pretty much said. As someone who has several senior horses that probably sooner than later will be pasture ornaments, I am floored by the lack of compassion. If anyone told me I needed to sell my old horses, especially an employee, they would be asked to leave my property and never return. 

OP, I sincerely hope your boss doesn't happen upon this thread. I have no doubt it would cost you your job and rightfully so in my opinion.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I seriously doubt that mare is actually a threat to anyone but you, I have a feeling that mare can pick up on the fact that you hate her and is happy to show you she's the boss and you can hate her all you want, she can still kick your behind!

I have a pile of 17 'worthless' crippled, broken horses living at the rescue I co-run, each of them are worth more to me than anything. No border or employee would _ever_ get me to get rid of one of my horses. You need to reassess your reasons for working with horses - or just leave the buisness you clearly have no appreciation for the animals at all.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Surely this is a troll.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am absolutely stunned at this. 

I sincerely hope that the Times Square resident who plays tourist does see this thread and you are swiftly removed from your position and the horses you are caring for. As it sounds like he is rather successful, I'd imagine that he has some computer smarts and he will see this. 

I believe that you are in over your head with these horses, but too arrogant to see it.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I would really like to hear her defense even though I know she doesn't have one. I really hope her boss is as savvy as y'all think he is and has read all of this and fires her by now. She is insensitive and incompetent and no one will support her position.I hope she has ead all of these posts and realizes what a beast she is. The only thing that I can offer in her defense is that she is truly terrified of horses which it sounds like from her post. Still..fear is not an excuse for arrogance and the job should not be hers.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

.... or him.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

(i didnt read threw all the posts just skipped to writting)

OP Are you kidding me.....At least he is willing to keep the mare despite her problems, unlike you who just wants to dump her off. If the horse has sentimental value to the frickin family and is recieving the care it needs, who are you to tell them to get rid of it


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

texasgal said:


> .... or him.


I believe the OP is female, if you google the user name. I did it out of interest to see how easy it would be for her boss to see this. I don't think he'd have too much trouble.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Why are we confused? lol.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Male or female its sick either way


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Has anyone one caught the OP says the cripple mare is making the geldings misbehaive? Horsemanship 101, horses don't do something because they see another do it. If that were the case, mine would be confined to infront of a tv watching NBHA, NRHA, & breed show classes.

I haven't seen anything from the OP, maybe the boss thought they were the cripple extra baggage to be thrown out?

P.s. sorry for spelling errors....stupid autocorrect
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I feel a new user name is coming sooooon


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

I think ya'll scared the OP away  Haha! I love everyone's comments. Made my day.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I can't stand it when people will start a thread and when they don't read what they want to hear, they are a coward and won't even defend themselves . Way to prove a point !


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It could very well be that the OP is not as...._involved_ with the forum as a lot of us are. As crazy as it seems, a lot of people don't check every hour or day like many of us. It seems like a long thread, but the OP only posted it this morning.


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> It could very well be that the OP is not as...._involved_ with the forum as a lot of us are. As crazy as it seems, a lot of people don't check every hour or day like many of us. It seems like a long thread, but the OP only posted it this morning.


True! I didn't think of that.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> It could very well be that the OP is not as...._involved_ with the forum as a lot of us are. As crazy as it seems, a lot of people don't check every hour or day like many of us. It seems like a long thread, but the OP only posted it this morning.


 Ya but she has another thread about a gelding she can't get to listen to her or something and she was posting on that one , but refuses to post on this one...Just another coward in this world without a heart or brain for that matter !


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> It could very well be that the OP is not as...._involved_ with the forum as a lot of us are. As crazy as it seems, a lot of people don't check every hour or day like many of us. It seems like a long thread, but the OP only posted it this morning.


 
Or, like every 3 minutes! I guess I am really, ahem , "involved", right?

I think I'd probably steer clear of a thread like this, if I had started it. She obviously underestimated this forum.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

HarleyWood said:


> poor mare, i think you should be gone and he should find new help around the place. you say she cant keep weight on but yet shes fat? my trainer has two yearlings taht cant be ridden that are crippled and he keeps them around with the other horses yet he doesnt complain. if his wife and daughter love this mare i dont think shes going anywhere but you might.


I wondered that too. " she can't hold wieght and all she does is get fat',


----------



## LizzieE (Jun 1, 2012)

Hancokblue said:


> and she'll do what most mares do and end up trampling someone.


I have a mare...and yet have never been trampled... Hmmmm. I think this mare is trying to send a message to the OP.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

natisha said:


> I wondered that too. " she can't hold wieght and all she does is get fat',


I think they mean the horse can't be ridden and just gets fat - that being said - i like my horses fat and don't care if they can be ridden or not xD


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

PunksTank said:


> I think they mean the horse can't be ridden and just gets fat - that being said - i like my horses fat and don't care if they can be ridden or not xD


Thanks, that makes more sense.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

This threads responses totally made my day.


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

Good Heavens, I hope to high hell I don't happen to break a leg or become useless in someones eyes, good Lord I may wind up in a can of dog food! What makes an animal or human for that fact useful to us? What they can do for us? NO! it's a life, a living thing, they have feelings! They are not expendable, they are not convieniences, not only here IF they perform or have a function, they are real live living feeling, breathing beings! Thank God the owner has enough morals and brains to know that being worthwhile does not depend upon what an animal can do for you. Blah.......... op, you need to find an office job where you are not dealing with animals/living/feeling beings.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Just to play the devil's advocate here, I will say that there are many places in the world where an animal that is not longer useful to it's owner must be got rid of. There are plenty of people who work with animals as stock cannot afford to keep on an animal that no longer is productive enough to earn it's own keep. It's sad, perhaps., but a milk cow that no longer produces milk cannot be kept by the farmer to live out it's "natural" life. The farme likely struggles to make a living as a dairy farmer as it is. He cannot afford to retire all his cows.
It's not necessarily hearless, it's business.

Some of us can give a crippled horse a lifetime home, but not everyone can afford to retire for life every animal that is no longer useful to them. That's dream land, not reality.

I am not saying this in support of this particular OP's attitude toward the mare, as it isn't her place to say whether the mare should stay or go. But, just bringing up the point that would you condemn all the farmers/ranchers who must either sell or kill the stock that is no longer productive or is crippled?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't condemn the farmers and ranchers Tiny, I do agree with you on that aspect, however I do strongly disapprove of the OPs attitude. If the OWNER of the horse wants the mare around, the OP is getting PAID to do the job, and if they don't like it, they can get out.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Also, Along with that point is the fact that just removing the mare becasue she is making training difficult does not solve the total problem. You cannot remove every "thing" that is a distration to your horse. As soon as you remove one, another will leap into it's place.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

If the owner of the mare came on and said "I have this mare, she's crippled and I can not afford to feed and care for a horse who is not earning her keep" then I would completely understand. It's not how I am, but its the way things are for a lot of people.

That is not what happened here. Instead we have what appears to be a snotty teenager, blaming the mare for issues she's having with other horses. Issues that simply sound like shoddy training to me. Asking how to make the mare's owner get rid of her. THAT I do have an issue with. As long as the owner is happy to keep the mare around than the OP needs to shut her trap.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Tiny, Agreed 100%


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

Hancokblue said:


> this mare is of no use and constantly undermines my progress with the 4 other geldings that are penned with her
> .


I am confused about why this is in the training section. Shouldn't your question read something more like: Need help getting a crippled horse to respect me without injuring it further. 

The question you listed and your explanation truly makes it sound like you do not know how to handle horses, and if that is the case I would seriously question why you are working where you are at and not training under a good trainer or barn manger? 

The horses are not having a little get together at the water trough talking about how they can under mind you with the palamino leading the revolt. 

The palamino sounds bored and has no respect for you and is I am guessing the lead horse. The geldings sound like they are easier to handle but also have no respect for you. I would suggest not going in there without a lunge whip and if she starts to get after you then you get after her, don't back down hoot, hollar and act like a crazy person snapping that whip. If you can't deal with this horse you really should leave your job. If the horse is a fine quality animal but lame they can always breed her, the horse isn't useless, it's just useless to you and in your way.

I would like it explained who is putting her in with the geldings if your boss is rarely there and you are keeping her apart. Who exactly is putting her in there?


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Your ignorance and heartlessness is seeping out of your pores and onto my computer screen....sickening


----------

